# Revell Germany 1/72 T-72M1



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I had a great time building this little T-72 M1 from Revell Germany. I painted it in Finnish camouflage; one of the painting/decal options included in the kit. Had a small issue with the machine gun barrel; it's very delicate and bends easily. I've subsequently replaced it so I don't have to keep straightening it out!


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks nice .


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good work on such a small scale subject. Your paint scheme is weathered just right.


----------

